# way over due update Tybee island



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry it's been so long guys.  Lots of things going on in life and I lagged behind on my reports for which I apologize.  The inshore has been what the inshore is this time of year.  Good fish bite with lots of flounder and some nice size trout. 
The nearshore has been awesome with lots of spanish and kings to be caught.  Few grouper here and there with some nice sea bass being caught.  Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 5, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice fIsh all the way around!!! How far out are the kings?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 5, 2017)

They are 5 to 15 miles off the beach


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 6, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> Nice fIsh all the way around!!! How far out are the kings?



If you're catching spanish the kings arent far off typically


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 6, 2017)

Yessir. Hopin to find a king or three this weekend.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 7, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> Yessir. Hopin to find a king or three this weekend.



where are you putting in?


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 7, 2017)

Lazaretto creek


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 7, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> Lazaretto creek



I fish out of the bait shop there.  I'll probably see you out there.


----------



## shallowminded (Jun 8, 2017)

That place needs to build some longer fish cleaning tables Capt. Jimmy! Good work.


----------



## patoga (Jun 8, 2017)

shallowminded said:


> That place needs to build some longer fish cleaning tables Capt. Jimmy! Good work.



Jimmy is tha Truth


----------



## sea trout (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice catches man!!!!! Awesome pics!!!!!!!!!! Is the top one a spainish? Its a real good one if it is!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 11, 2017)

shallowminded said:


> That place needs to build some longer fish cleaning tables Capt. Jimmy! Good work.



I like them small so it looks like a catch a few hahaha.  Thank you, I'd rather be lucky than good anyday.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 11, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Nice catches man!!!!! Awesome pics!!!!!!!!!! Is the top one a spainish? Its a real good one if it is![/QUOTE
> 
> That's a snake king.  About time for the 5 plus pound spanish to fire up though.


----------

